

The watch that shut down Oakland airport the other day - robbiet480
http://yfrog.com/scaled/landing/12/3plo.jpg

======
jgeorge
I'm no TSA apologist, and anyone who knows me knows my dislike for not only
the TSA but the bizarre and fluid rules and policies that they inconsistently
enforce. But everyone knows the TSA exists and their collective lack of
sensibility is pretty well-understood by the traveling public (or at least
well-documented in the media.)

Can you, as an artist, seriously look at something like that and think
"that'll get through the TSA no problem, I think I'll wear it to the airport"?

Yes, I _know_ that we shouldn't have to alter our lifestyles even in the
slightest to kowtow the the TSA, it's a matter of personal freedom to wear
clothing of your stylistic choices, but even still, my gast is flabbered.

You wear something like that through the TSA, they're going to give you a hard
time about it, up to and including throwing you in jail because they're not
smart enough to understand logic or reason. If you want to do that, and
knowingly expect the consequences of dealing with a knee-jerk government
security force, that's fine too.

But is there anyone who's been through a US airport in the last oh, 11 years
or so, that truly thinks something like that will just skate through the TSA
without issue?

------
jgrahamc
I can see why TSA would have been concerned.

------
truebecomefalse
Why does it need so many fuses?

